# Live for Speed



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

www.lfs.net

Just thought i'd share this with DW. Its a really really popular game worldwide, you can race people all over the world, either on free demo versions, or pay £25 or so and upgrade to more tracks, better cars etc.

Its a cheap option to those without an Xbox or PS3 and want to play online with people.

You can find me in [TC] City Driving servers most of the time, as Gaz W™ [COP]

Ta,

Gaz


----------



## Dj_Sim (Jun 7, 2007)

Amazing game!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Who are you?


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I've been playing on and off for a few years now, more off than on but it's a great game - can't play at moment due to PC issues but will try to find you some time in the future. 

I'm "megaboost" on there too.


----------

